# Budapest??



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

looking for local riding info. xc info would be most helpful. in town now, and looking for info so i can decide if i want to drag my bike back next month. thanks for the info.


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

whomever moved this to the correct section for me, many thanks. anybody out there??


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

nobody???


----------



## navigo (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you still looking for?


----------

